# Parts Lot



## Caddis (Apr 6, 2022)

5 NOS Goodyear GT 26x1.75x1 3/4 tubes

2 NOS Peerless 26x1.75x1 3/4 tubes

2 NOS Carlisle 24x2.125 tubes

1 Firestone 26x1.75x1 3/4 tube

1 NOS pair of Korlis pedals 

1 used pair of Flex grip model A grips

1 used Schwinn glass lined water bottle

2 additional tubes


----------



## Driftpr (Apr 7, 2022)

*$50*


----------



## Caddis (Apr 7, 2022)

No deal.


----------

